# Replacement for Digitrax DH123



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear friends,

I used to DCC my entire fleet of Rivarossi GG-1 using the cheap Digitrax DH123 and I feel they do the job well for these older trains.

I realized that DH123 decoder is no longer in production. May I know which decoder can be used to replace, better still if I can just unplug the existing damaged decoder and replace directly into into the harness.

Thank you.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, any of the DH series decoders can replace the 123. The DH126 is a basic decoder inexpensive and just a few additional items to control.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I just installed my first digitrax and it started as an 8 to 9 pin, but you can buy different variations of the adapter cables. 

Ia one of the 126 series, and now that it had one of the p112 capacitor units, I feel it's complete. 

Any of the 126, 146 or 166 series will do the job 

Sent from my Note 8


----------

